

Mapping, Localization, and Self-Driving Vehicles [video] - cma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5CZmlaMNCs#t=94

======
cma
Throws some good skepticism on the near-term timeframe estimates being thrown
around for the advent of self-driving cars.

~~~
antr
Indeed, but from the way Prof. Leonard explains these challenges, these are
(primarily) problems that can be tackled by different teams at the same time.
A bit like solving small puzzles that later make a bigger one. Then, most of
the challenges seem to be on visual recognition... the cop says go on a red
light, identify the cop, identify the hand signal, etc. I believe this will be
sorted out relatively "fast". I think the biggest problem is human
interaction, and the cross roads example is a great one. How it is eye contact
with the other driver that determines what we do. In a world where 100% of
traffic is not self-driving vehicles can be a bigger challenge.

